# White Tree of Gondor (LoD) Custom Kindle 4 Leather Cover



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

It's been a while since I last touch base with you all, it's been so busy have not had a chance to browse this board as much. Hope everyone is ok 

Attached are a couple of photos I took of a custom kindle 4 leather cover we just did for a customer of ours who is a big Lord of the Rings fan and wanted the White Tree of Gondor on it. For those of you who know, I'm sure you can relate.


















Please let us know what you think?

Thanks, -J


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

That's flippin' sweet! You've got real talent.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice.  What does it look like inside?


----------



## kitty1456 (May 27, 2010)

How is the kindle held into it?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's what I think - that's beautiful!  I bet your customer is very pleased.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Wowza!  Very unique and gorgeous.  Can you show us the inside?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm liking the lion from the tattoo.  Narnia, anyone?

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Perfect!  Can we have a look inside  ?


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Joe - the cover is beautiful, the tat smoking hot.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I am a die hard Oberon fan, but must admit this is BEAUTIFUL!  Do you have photos of the inside of the case?  Also, any chance at all that you'd be able to make a journal cover to fit a pocket sized Moleskine journal (or Rhodia journal also 3.5" X 5.5")?  

LOVELY work!!!


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is the lion Aslan or Clarence?


----------

